# Patek Philippe 513J Stolen July 2007



## lfdauch (Feb 2, 2008)

*Patek Philippe 5135J Stolen July 2007, $3000 reward*

My Patek Philippe YG 5135 was stolen in an armed robbery in Cupertino, California July 2007. Please help find. Yellow Gold Case Movement Number 3422643/4289944.


----------

